# Stop



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> As most of you know, I am always saying how I think Toby is absolutely perfect and he is except for one small thing...when we go out to a store, he shakes uncontrollably!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toby, precious baby. I know exactly what you are going through. Miss Chloe does this also. I will tell your mommy what I do with chloe when this happens.

If we are going to the V.E.T. - it is an hours's drive. But Chloe seems to know we are going here. She also knows when we go to the groomer. And she shakes so uncontrollably. But when we are coming home, she stops.

Now if we go down south (as we call it here) its to my sister in laws place in Albany and that is about a 6 hour drive. When we start off, chloe starts shaking like crazy, it upsets me to see her like this. but after a while she seems to settle down and goes to sleep on the back seat.

Now the only thing that I can suggest is this: with your car door open, just sit on the ground with your Toby in your arms and let him 'explore' by himself. then go back in doors. Next day do the same, and do this for a few days. Never going anywhere, just 'sitting'. Then put him in the car and just go around the block. Come home and let him out. Again do this for a maybe a week or two. Just to let him know you are not going anywhere 'bad'.

Then take him just to the shops maybe. Dont go in. and Just sit there with him. Again do this for a while.

Keep increasing his 'outings' - knowing that you arent going somewhere 'bad'. I dont know if you are allowed to take your babies into 'certain' shops or not. But if you can, carry him in your arms and let him see what you are doing. It takes a while to do all this. so be patient. dont expect to fix this in a week.

I take chloe out in her buggy. and she knows if we go out in this (see her siggy or go to her gallery) she is 'safe'.

it takes a while to get them to feel safe and stop the shakes. But the thing is if he sees you are getting upset over it , he will keep doing it. I know you dont, but what every you do, do not shout at him. it will only make things worse.

As soon as you see him shake, come home. praise him and say, maybe next time eh. and if you keep doing this, he will learn that you arent going somewher 'bad' and you are not going to leave him behind and everything will be fine.

I do hope that you understnd what I am trying to tell you. Its very hard when they are shaking.

I cant talk, with this very bad thunderstorm we had yesterday, Chloe is just a mess. She is terrified of loud noises. I have got to the stage, that I have to just speak quietly and then ignore her. I know its hard, but she just pants and shakes. Ive tried the loud cd's of thunderstorms etc. nothing works. so Im trying the 'ignore and it will be ok rule' but they 'pick up' on your reaction also.

So maybe one of the other more experienced mommies can help you.

I wish you all the best, and send lots of hugs and woofs from down under

Let us know how you go.

















Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You're not alone with the shaking dog.Boo does it too,although he doesn't do it in all circumstances.Boo loves getting in the car & going most places.The shaking only starts when we go to the vet,groomer,& pet supply store or anywhere there are a lot of dogs or the scent of a lot of dogs(Boo has a fear of dogs







).The shaking in those places is rather severe but he does calm down after a while & although he is no longer shaking,he is still nervous & wants to leave.I think Boo loves to go places in the car because most of the trips involve going to the drive-up window at the bank,where he gets a doggie bone or to the drive-up window at the fast-food places,where he usually gets a treat & at the very least enjoys the smell of the food on the way home.Most other times we are going to fun places where he gets lots of attention.Dede's advice is right,show Toby that going places can be fun & safe.When Boo does the shaking,I just hold him close & try to make him feel safe but carry on as usual, but it is very hard to leave him at the groomers that way.By the time I return to pick him up,the shaking is all over & he makes a bee-line to the door & heads straight for the car looking like he's afraid I'll change my mind & take him back to the groomer.Boo won't take a treat either when he is shaking & nervous,I tried that too.Does no good to put him on the floor either because he will scratch & claw my legs & try to leap into my arms or slink around with his tail dragging the ground & try to hide or pull me to the door.As I said though,he only does those things in certain places so we just have mostly accepted it since like Toby,he is otherwise perfect







.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

I havent read what the others have said but I wanted you to know that my Holli did this her entire life. Especially at the vet, people would always say, "look at her shaking"... and she went everywhere with me ever since a puppy so I just figured she was a nervous little doggie, since she was obviously used to travel. She would eventually calm down in any place other than the vet. 

I also heard that you're not supposed to comfort them, because it makes them feel its ok- but of course I did coo over her and make a fuss and telling her in english that everything is ok







so maybe that encouraged it.

poor lil toby. ok I cant help myself, does he do this more when he is wearing pink?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby used to do that too, but only at the vet, well now he has stopped the shaking and growls the whole time he is there








I would suggest perhaps taking Toby on a car ride to a nice park and then taking him for a lovely walk, sort of relating his outing to something pleasurable. This worked wonders with Scooby because he then knew that not all car trips were going to be to the vet or somewhere that he didn't like. He is smart though because if we go down the road that leads to the vet he knows immediately where he is going and starts to get the attitude rolling







He loves going out in the car though and we often take him places and walk him either at the park or along the canal which he loves because he sees the ducks etc and he can yell at them and get it out of his system for a while


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci shakes too but only when we are in the car..
As soon as I say "Go ByeBye" she hides! lol She is in my lap the whole time in the passengers seat and I try and tell her its ok but she shakes and whines .But when she is out of the car she is fine..like at the Vets..she doesnt shake or anything she is happy and wants to play.We drove to florida this past christmas and she started to shake when we first took off but then she was fine sitting next to me on her pillow in the backseat.
Sure wish she liked to go Byebye sometimes I feel bad for taking her because she shakes so much but I thought if I took her with us more she would stop being so scared.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I'm glad I'm not alone with this shaking issue. Sheesh.. Massimo's a shaker too, but it isn't always when we get into the car, and there's no pattern- sometimes he does, sometimes he doesn't....







He also shakes when he thinks he's done something wrong, like if he poops and it kinda follows him out of the box (you know, a cling-on LOL). I have NO idea why he would do that, he's never been in trouble in his LIFE! I always just ignore it ignore it until he leaves the room and clean it up. If it's actually stuck to him I grab a kleenex and just take it off telling him it's ok..... These little guys are just so sensitive!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Maci shakes too but only when we are in the car..
> As soon as I say "Go ByeBye" she hides! lol She is in my lap the whole time in the passengers seat and I try and tell her its ok but she shakes and whines .But when she is out of the car she is fine..like at the Vets..she doesnt shake or anything she is happy and wants to play.We drove to florida this past christmas and she started to shake when we first took off but then she was fine sitting next to me on her pillow in the backseat.
> Sure wish she liked to go Byebye sometimes I feel bad for taking her because she shakes so much but I thought if I took her with us more she would stop being so scared.
> 
> ...


Scooby was like that too till we got him his booster seat for the car, and now he has the look out seat and he just loves going out in the car, his confidence grew when he had his own seat and he felt snug safe and secure.


----------



## Soupergirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Do most of your little guys pant in the car too? Is that a nervous behavior? Dash will shake and pant. At first I thought this was bad, but now I think he is excited! I usually take him with me to drop the kids at school and then we go for a walk in the park. He runs to the car when I tell him let's go so he obviously wants to go.
I have been taking him with me more and more and he seems to be getting better and more comfortable. He likes to sit in the skin kid's car seats maybe he needs his own. Does Toby have a car seat? Dash hates going in stores as well. Maybe Toby is just not a shopping kind of guy







either. I think someone else recomended the park and that's what I would do too and have a routine about doing it so he knows what to expect. Good Luck



Stefanie and Dash


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Darla loves to go places. I think the car ride is the most enjoyable part for her. Hwoever, she does start shaking as soon as we walk into the vet or the groomers. Of course, I comfort her...because I can't stand to see her upset like that. I think maybe it is a fear of me leaving though (she is always with me).


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I don't have a solution for you, but I too can sympathize. Bella shakes all the way to the groomer (20 mile drive), but thats the only time. I know she likes the car, and she will go and try to open the garage door when I get my purse, and for everywhere but the groomer she is really happy and doesn't shake. I wish I knew how to trick her into thinking we were going somewhere else, but shes too smart for that. I guess its normal though, I know if I wake up knowing I have to go to the dentist I am not a happy camper.


----------

